# RO system



## kryptonjungle (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys question on RO systems if anyone knows anything about them. I was getting sick of spending money on buying distilled water or RO from the lfs and also buying bottled water for my fiance as she cant stand the tap water here. So I finally decided I will buy a RO system but not sure which would be better but these are two I found that werent to expensive and seemed ok let me know which you think is best

Pinnacle Series RO unit

Coral life RO unit

Let me know if anyone has used these


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

kryptonjungle said:


> Hey guys question on RO systems if anyone knows anything about them. I was getting sick of spending money on buying distilled water or RO from the lfs and also buying bottled water for my fiance as she cant stand the tap water here. So I finally decided I will buy a RO system but not sure which would be better but these are two I found that werent to expensive and seemed ok let me know which you think is best
> Let me know if anyone has used these


kryptonjungle:

I cannot really answer your questions but I can provide some input:

My Lfs installed a
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~KM1431.html
when he set up my tank.
I did not know any better and the 60GPD was hardly much more.

I have recently paid approximately $80 for a 60GPD "flow restrictor" and a primary cartridge (my words my sound like I know what I am doing here but I do not).

The primary cartridge is the horizontal cartridge.

I am not recommending Kent but I am recommending that you purchase the 60GPD +/- units as the marginal cost is "nothing" compared to the benefit.

TR


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

kryptonjungle said:


> ...So I finally decided I will buy a RO system but not sure which would be better but these are two I found that werent to expensive and seemed ok let me know which you think is best
> 
> Pinnacle Series RO unit
> 
> Coral life RO unit...


I own a RO/DI system but not one of the above. But of the two you cited the second one is the better of the two since it is a RO/DI system while the first one is just RO. The DI will filter out impurities which make it past the RO membrane and the outcome will be even purer water, i.e, 0ppm total dissolved solids (TDS).


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

ive herd that replacing the cartridges on the coralife cost almost as much as a new unit, and also that the fittings are cheep.
i have a spectra pure system and have no problems so far


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

i have crabs said:


> ive herd that replacing the cartridges on the coralife cost almost as much as a new unit, and also that the fittings are cheep.
> i have a spectra pure system and have no problems so far


As you could tell from my previous post I am "not deep into RO/DI" but I do know that when it came time to replace cartridges I found a fairly inexpensive universal source.

What I am trying to say here is that IMHO replacement cartridges are not Vendor specific (except for maybe the primary but I do not know this).

TR


----------



## BuckeyeFldSup (Nov 28, 2008)

The RO membrane is located in that (usually white) horizontal tube above the metal bracket. Some things to look for in a good system for this hobby:
Standard-sized prefilters, membrane, and DI cartridge
Brand name, high-rejection membrane
Specifications provided for each stage
Pressure gauge after the prefilters and before the membrane
Thermometer
DI bypass
Vertical DI stage
Refillable DI cartridge
Aluminum bracket
Quick connect fittings
Flush valve
Clear housings
High-quality instructions
Customer support after your purchase

Russ


----------

